# Water Resistance



## rremnic (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm waiting for my new poljot aviator to arrive. The literature says that it is good down to 5 atm/50 meters but the seller (and other sources ) state that this means that it is basically splash resistant. I've worn other cheap watches that made the same claim resistance claims and I've never had a problem swimming or snorkeling with them. Mostly I intend to kayak with it and I'm concened that I'll trash it. What's the true story here? thanks


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

rremnic said:


> I'm waiting for my new poljot aviator to arrive. The literature says that it is good down to 5 atm/50 meters but the seller (and other sources ) state that this means that it is basically splash resistant. I've worn other cheap watches that made the same claim resistance claims and I've never had a problem swimming or snorkeling with them. Mostly I intend to kayak with it and I'm concened that I'll trash it. What's the true story here? thanks


Have a look here ... http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...ater+resistance

... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> rremnic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for my new poljot aviator to arrive. The literature says that it is good down to 5 atm/50 meters but the seller (and other sources ) state that this means that it is basically splash resistant. *I've worn other cheap watches* that made the same claim resistance claims and I've never had a problem swimming or snorkeling with them. *Mostly I intend to kayak with it and I'm concened that I'll trash it*. What's the true story here? thanks
> ...


Well, agree with what Paul says - look at the thread on the link :yes:

*BUT* - everything is relative, isn't it? Whilst I'm well known on the list as a cheapskate, I think there's a few here who might agree with me that the Aviator isn't a cheap watch - at the price I'd call it economically placed in the marketplace  So I'm not sure if I would want to take the chance of trashing it using it to go kayaking - forget the water resistance thing - isn't kayaking a bit of an extreme sport (except on a park pond :lol? Lots of rocks and things to bump into :nono:

I'd have thought maybe a Timex Ironman, or Casio G or a similar general wear and tear resistant tool type watch would be a better bet for what you intend to do? and keep the "dressier" and classier looking Aviator longer!

Just my 2p (4 cents at to-days rate) worth :blink:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm 100% in agreement with Mel, I wouldn't fancy trashing the Poljot and I agree that a 50m WR on a mechanical watch wouldn't be anywhere near enough for kayaking - go for a G-shock, Timex 200m or for something a little bit different get a Vostok Amphibia 200m diver. I haven't killed any of mine yet (touch wood) despite having a lot of fun trying!


----------



## rremnic (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks to you guys for replying... I did not mean to imply that this is a cheap watch, only that other, much cheaper watches like that digital casio which have similar pressure ratings have never given me a problem with kayaking or swimming/snorkeling. Actually this is quite a splurge for me and I'm quite excited. As for the kayak, its a sea kayak from which I tour around in search of bluefish and striped bass....another passion


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Sounds like a very cool hobby! I've long held a belief that many watches such as Casios and Timexes (Timexi? :lol: ) are actually engineered to be more water-resistant than they actually are, but are badged as lower just in case... With something like a Poljot (especially an Aviator - as someone has pointed out before, if you were a pilot in the water, the fact that your watch had water ingress would probably be the last thing on your mind!) you have to be much more careful.


----------

